# Corel Draw 12: Mengentextumbruch Kontur



## Onz (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit Corel Draw 12:
Ich habe einen Mengentext und ein Logo, dass einen kreis darstellt. Die Kreise ist gefüllt, der rest transparent. Ich wollte jetzt dem Umbruch auf Kontur schalten, allerdings funktioniert das nicht. Was muss ich machen?

Schönen Gruß


----------



## jfk adi (11. Mai 2004)

Weiß nicht genau was Du meinst ! Mache mal einen Bildschirmfang um Deine
Arbeit zu zeigen.


----------



## jfk adi (12. Mai 2004)

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau was Du meinst, aber wenn du Text in eine Form bringen willst, mußt Du Den Kreis oder was es auch immer ist in ein Textfeld umwandeln(siehe Abbildung).

Für ein Logo wo man nur Wenige Schriftzeichen hat ist die Hüllefunktion besser geeignet.

mfg jfkadi


----------

